# Beetroot wine question



## jweston10 (Aug 24, 2011)

So assuming I have the patience to let it sit for at least two years, will I actually get something that tastes good? Once you get past the earthy taste stage, what does it actually taste like?


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine is over 2 yrs old and still tastes bad. My recipe was made with the boiling water only... not mashed beets. The juice was fantastic before it fermented!! I made 2 batches and dumped one after a year. I bottled the other just to let it sit a few years. Something I had to do, but no matter how good it MIGHT be... I won't do it again. There are far better wines that don't take that long!!

Debbie


----------



## barryjo (Sep 7, 2011)

*beetroot wine*

Somewhere I read or heard that the addition of lemon juice during primary would make the earthy taste and smell go away. 
And since I have a bunch of fist sized beets in the garden, I may have to try it. I made some years ago and didn't like the "dirt" smell or taste. Thought it was my fault.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 7, 2011)

Only aging will smooth it out... not lemon juice. I'm saving mine for the 4 yr mark... then it goes.

Debbie


----------

